# Song about DPD?



## LukeThinksTooMuch




----------



## LukeThinksTooMuch

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Duritz#Personal_lifeThis confirms it.


----------



## optimusrhyme

Sik..


----------



## Ningen

Cool.


----------



## Aspire

I know this song about Dissociation by Traitors:






Nr. 11


----------



## JayB

Down with the sickness - Disturbed

I don't know if it is really talking about dp but there are a few things that are similar, mostly for abused d-people.


----------



## Lee29




----------



## Guest

Stone Sour-Looking at you through the glass, even the music video is frigen dpish, Not going to link it though, too triggering in some aspects.


----------



## Augustana

good stuff


----------



## Surfer Rosa

@Jefff

I didn't know that song was about dissociation. I remember hearing it as a kid.

@Luke

I wrote a song about how I felt the other day, and started out using black and white objects as metaphors, just like Counting Crows did here.

@Lee

I always felt like Reznor was writing about negativity in general. I think the song Hurt was written before he actually had a problem with heroin? Industrial is like that....He is an amazing artist, though. Industrial rock was a good idea. The Downward Spiral, The Fragile, and With Teeth are essential to me.


----------



## Death By Dreaming

Frostbite by Oh Land. I recall seeing this in a DP/DR song playlist a while back, and listening to it again, it absolutely seems to be about this condition, especially in the refrain.


----------



## Freddy_Fred

damagedjones said:


> Not sure about this but for me the lyrics are like my life..


You nailed it. Excellent taste in music. I don't know of anyone who knows of The Sound and definitely didn't expect it here. Wish you better days.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mvr

Vinnie Paz is a rapper that also suffers from DP/DR, and he made this song about it. I can relate so much to it and I think that almost everyone that has the same problem will relate to it, and find him/herself in those lyrics.


----------



## Universe???




----------



## lalaleah

I wrote a song once about taking Adderall, which is something I took to dissociate from the reality of my life. I bonded with drugs instead of people until I eventually panicked that I was the only one in the world. I trip on reality regularly and am working towards healing.


----------



## MeatVehicle

Hello Everyone:

Music is such an important part of the human experience. Finding that connection with an artist can make us feel that we're not alone. When I first began realizing that my DPD is not the normal human experience I also found song lyrics that made me realize that, though my state is not normal, I am not the only person who feels this way. It's a Norah Jones song called "Feeling the Same Way." This is the verse:

Another day that I can't find my head
My feet don't look like they're my own
I'll try and find the floor below to stand 
And I hope I reach it once again

These lyrics speak to me and the experience of DPD even if this was not Norah's intention. I guess there's a reason that art and therapy work so well together. Thanks for sharing.

MV


----------



## gb_portlandia

mvr said:


> Vinnie Paz is a rapper that also suffers from DP/DR, and he made this song about it. I can relate so much to it and I think that almost everyone that has the same problem will relate to it, and find him/herself in those lyrics.


Jesus I had no idea Vinnie Paz was one of us.


----------



## gb_portlandia

I wrote this in 2007 about DP/DR.


----------



## Guillotine




----------



## Guest

I feel like a lot of songs apply to DPD, not sure if that's me being selfish and looking for it, or if it is indeed true.


----------



## hidden




----------



## drdp123

''It's like nothing is for real now

Moments pass like on a screen now
On the breeze a chill bites numbing
Now I can feel night coming''

''All the faces turn austere now

I look on, but I'm not here now
Like I'm watching from a distance
Scenes play out with cruel insistence''


----------



## drdp123

Daft Punk - within


----------



## JayB

Abracadavre - Elena Siegman;

I know this song is not talking about depersonalization but there are some parts of it i think we can relate too. It's mostly talking about a disease (transforming people into zombies) taking control of the self, from someone's point of view (a girl called Samantha in the game). Just imagine the zombie voice as depersonalization talking to you..creepy. I used to listen to this song way before dpd while playing zombie nazis in call of duty : black ops lol. It was just a badass song for me at that time.

PS: first riddle's answer is a shadow ; second is nothing


----------



## Nirvana




----------



## Nirvana




----------



## Nirvana

.


----------



## Nirvana




----------



## Nirvana

.


----------



## Amina_x

Vinnie Paz - Is Happiness Just a Word


----------



## Amina_x

LukeThinksTooMuch said:


>


Oh my goodness! I never knew this was about DP/DR! I used to dance to this song when I was in the color guard for 5 years. Especially the Natalie Walker version. **brings back memories**


----------

